# Football Game Wanted



## Nickspence (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi,

It's a long way off but I'm trying to organise a game of football against an expats or local team in Athens around 28 May to 05 June 2011.

My football team is a friendly bunch who have a trip away every year and are looking come to Athens next year. It would be great if we could arrange an 11aside game so if you can help please let me know. We are a fairly decent standard Sunday morning team but are more of social side these days...

Many thanks
Nick


----------

